# Why is Fringe premiering on a Monday?



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it changing its regular timeslot?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

There is a new Fringe on the Thursday after. So The Monday showing might not be more than temporary.

Fringe has been taking a ratings hit on Thursdays. It could be that Fox wants to test its appeal a bit better by putting it on its old night again.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

They're ostensibly trying to attract new viewers to Fringe, by giving it a coveted House lead-in.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And this is a kind of weird episode...it's from last season, but for unknown reasons was never shown.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I think in my area it is a Tuesday and Thursday package. Really makes it hard to set up for these new episodes.

Which will be the regular slot for the four episodes to air until they go off the air until April 1?

Will these count as two of the four to be shown, or is it four in their regular time spot?

Barbeedoll


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It depends on what you mean by "Will these count?" There are 22 episodes in Season 2. We've seen 10. The January 11 episode is a Season 1 episode. So after that, we've got 12 Season 2 episodes to look forward to, including the four to be broadcast between January 14 and February 4.

My best guess for the plan for the rest of the season is:

```
1/11/2010	9:00 PM		1	21
1/7/2010	9:00 PM		2	10
1/14/2010	9:00 PM		2	11
1/21/2010	9:00 PM		2	12
1/28/2010	9:00 PM		2	13
2/4/2010	9:00 PM		2	14
4/1/2010	9:00 PM		2	15
4/8/2010	9:00 PM		2	16
4/15/2010	9:00 PM		2	17
4/22/2010	9:00 PM		2	18
4/29/2010	9:00 PM		2	19
5/6/2010	9:00 PM		2	20
5/13/2010	9:00 PM		2	21
5/20/2010	9:00 PM		2	22
```
Just a guess.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I think the 1/11 episdoe counts as a season 2 episode, since that's when will air.

Previously (other shows) episodes carried over to the next season counted against the total episode count for the season when it aired.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

lew said:


> I think the 1/11 episdoe counts as a season 2 episode, since that's when will air.
> 
> Previously episodes carried over to the next season counted against the total episode count for the season when it aired.


Well, no, not really. The episode was part of the Season 1 order, and was paid for out of the Season 1 budget. It had nothing to do with the Season 2 order. My bet is we'll see 23 episodes this season (the 22 Season 2 episodes plus this one).

It will, however, be on the Season 2 DVD set (since it's already not been on the Season 1 set).


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

lew said:


> I think the 1/11 episdoe counts as a season 2 episode, since that's when will air.


You can choose to count it any way you wish, but what's important from the standpoint of the question asked, I suspect, is how the network and production company count it. According to thefutoncritic.com, Fox placed an order for 22 episodes for Season 2, and there is no reason to believe this episode, which by all indications was part of last year's order, would be accepted again as part of this year's order. I'm not saying you're absolutely wrong, but the most likely interpretation of all the available data would indicate that this episode will not "count" towards the order of episodes for Season 2.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

My guess is they are trying to destroy "Heroes" and attract new viewership,

but no, they are not changing time slots, I hope.

And since I have given-up on "Heroes" and with "24" coming-up on Mondays, you won't see "Fringe" on Mondays.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

According to wikipedia (not always accurate) Fox reduced the first season order from 22 to 20. That suggests the episode might count against this seasons 22.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hercules67 said:


> My guess is they are trying to destroy "Heroes" and attract new viewership,....


Does *anyone* watch Heroes anymore?


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Does *anyone* watch Heroes anymore?


Me and my wife still watch Heroes. I like latest season better than one before that but I still like 1st and 2nd season best.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Same here. My wife and I are still watching _Heroes_. This season is pretty good. Better than a lot of other shows.

To all of the posters above, I really appreciate all of the information about _Fringe_. I didn't realize that this season 1 episode was coming up. Hopefully the viewership will increase due to the _House_ lead-in. I really like the show and don't want Fox to cancel it.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Still watching _Heroes _here too (as well as _Fringe_).


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

So what was the name of the episode that was on tonight? My dvr didn't catch it and I'm trying to find it on hulu.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

packerfan said:


> So what was the name of the episode that was on tonight? My dvr didn't catch it and I'm trying to find it on hulu.


It's not tonight, it's next Monday.

By the way, the episode number in the Guide Data is 121, so it looks like they're treating it officially as a season 1 episode.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

It's going to be weird seeing


Spoiler



a character who died early this season in a new episode with no explanation.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

lew said:


> It's going to be weird seeing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Unless they have some kind of new teaser/lead-in...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

E94Allen said:


> Me and my wife still watch Heroes. I like latest season better than one before that but I still like 1st and 2nd season best.


That's ironic, since I gave up after a few episodes into this season...


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> That's ironic, since I gave up after a few episodes into this season...


Yeah, there was a time when "Heroes" was # 1 in my Season's Pass List.

Now TiVo records episodes and I just shrug my shoulders. I am indifferent about the show. I used to belong to a fan site: http://www.superhiro.org
and I had the second highest number of posts there. I can't remember the last time I posted something there. They lost me after the second season. Really messed-up with the 3rd season, and I have been completely indifferent with the story lines this year. So Sylar wasn't good enough as a bad guy they went and invented.... Samuel.... meh.... who cares?

As for Fringe and the special episode, I have read elsewhere, that this will present special insight into Agent Charlie Francis' character (I am not sure whether good or bad) and it will advance the storyline, even though the episode is from Season 1.

I take that with a grain of salt. I personally liked Charlie as a character, and this other female FBI agent that was supposedly going to replace him on the show has not been seen except in two episodes, so I am not sure what to think now.

Finally, Fringe is a lot better written than "Heroes" so I hope it continues on the air, and does well on it's Monday showing.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

I quit watching Heroes before Christmas break.The local NBC ran a weather scroll on one episode that shrank the HD picture so small on my tv and the weather scroll was white and so bright that after a few minutes I deleted the episode. Then my wife and I decided that we did not want to watch the show anymore anyway.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I gave up on Heroes when I realized I had a season on my Tivo and wasn't really interested in watching it.


----------

